

There Is A Difference Between Evil And Just Absurdly Profitable - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/04/there-is-a-difference-between-evil-and-just-absurdly-profitable/

======
xanados
One test of having an ethical business is, "Would my customers still use my
services if they were fully informed?" Cash4Gold does not meet this test. If
everyone knew what we all know, no one would use Cash4Gold. They prey on
people's ignorance in a way that your grocer, your electrician, your website
authors don't. If you found out your mechanic was quoting you twice as many
shop-hours as is standard for the industry, which is basically exactly what
Cash4Gold does, you would think he's scamming you. You wouldn't say, "Well,
people should know that there are other mechanics out there that charge less."
A mechanic has expertise in a particular field, just as the operators of
Cash4gold have expertise in the gold sector.

Are people stupid? Yes. Does that absolve you of guilt when you aren't giving
them a fair deal? No.

~~~
wglb
Doesn't the fact that Cash4Gold tells potential customers that other sites
might give them higher prices inform them?

~~~
petewarden
They've used the wording 'top dollar' frequently, and their ads definitely
don't emphasize convenience over value for money. I certainly find them
deceptive knowing what their real practices are.

